# Such a waste



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

What a waste, only saving grace, it wasn't *Duff Beer* :lol:










MHS....Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I can see some unbroken ones....where are they - shame it wasn't in collision with a Walkers crisp lorry - that would have been perfect.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

And some pickle onions :tongue8:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

sorry Homey but you've posted in the wrong section, 8O 
it ain't funny :twisted: and it ain't trivial, :x 
that's Grolsch out there   

now bud would be a different matter!

8)


----------

